# I need to build a spray booth



## Any Season (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a good space that I have rented for a couple of years. I have never had any trouble with spraying in my shop until recently because previously unrented units are now filled next to mine and I can't shoot spray paint without the building going into chaos mode with everyone sick, etc, etc. 

I have a vent directly to the outside that I could setup a fan to, and I have some ideas for a pvc frame for the booth, but I am a little stuck on the best type of plastic to use for the walls, and the best way to get the fumes up about four feet to the vent without burning out a fan or burning the building down.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

Any Season said:


> I have a good space that I have rented for a couple of years. I have never had any trouble with spraying in my shop until recently because previously unrented units are now filled next to mine and I can't shoot spray paint without the building going into chaos mode with everyone sick, etc, etc.
> 
> I have a vent directly to the outside that I could setup a fan to, and I have some ideas for a pvc frame for the booth, but I am a little stuck on the best type of plastic to use for the walls, and the best way to get the fumes up about four feet to the vent without burning out a fan or burning the building down.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


You a treading on _very _dangerous ground (if you're spraying volatile products and you've already raised some eyebrows amongst your neighbors). I don't know about _your jurisdiction;_ around my part of the world?... if the fire department comes knocking, the fines you'll face for a cobbled together "work-around" spray room are_ ruinous. Many tens of K's ruinous..._especially if you're using it_ as a business_, not some weekend warrior spraying a couple of old kitchen chairs or whatnot.

They'll want balanced make-up air, fire proof lockers, a proper spray booth with balanced extraction and a proper filter system, a waste solvent disposal system...etc, etc.

Food for thought...:whistling

Cheers, Ron


----------



## Ram painting (Oct 29, 2009)

You better check the laws for puping the fumes outside. I believe there is a series of filtration that has to be in place then depending on the amount you spray you will be cleaning/changing the filters. 

Unfotunately Its not cheap to do things right


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Yup check with the local enviro. In my state spraying cabinets isn't as regulated as painting autos, but I could see a ton of liability on your part. You can buy a metal bolt together booth kit for around $4500. 

Auto body sites also have filtration and plastic curtain prep room set ups as well much cheaper.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

My brother in law is a painting contractor & he's converted a large shipping container into his spry booth. With filtered ventilation & everything.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

SAW.co said:


> My brother in law is a painting contractor & he's converted a large shipping container into his spry booth. With filtered ventilation & everything.


I've seen those converted to a lot of things.
And as said, check local regs as some places are more pro-business and some are into punishing/restsricting business.


----------



## SmithsResurfaci (Jan 27, 2011)

I actually went out and bought a movable storage building. 16x16. and had it moved to my property where I live.Occassionally I get claw foot tubs or cast iron tubs and even pedistal sinks people have me pick up and bring to my place to resurface.It has power in it and an exhaust vent with three different filters before it actually exhausts out.

The portable buildings are a good way to go but as other contractors and posters have said,check your local laws and regs before just doing it. Serious fines can incur if you dont do it the proper way.Good luck


----------

